# 2-dog limit - new local law



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

We live in the middle of nowhere where there are no regulations about anything, but one of the closest two towns to us, about 15 min. up the road, just enacted a new law: A 2 dog limit per household. There is no "grandfather clause". If you live in that town and have more than 2 dogs, you must get rid of the "extras".

This has been in the local news on TV and in the newspapers the past two days, and needless to say there has been a great outcry from SOME of the residents. Many have talked about their elderly friend/mother/grandmother with her three small breed housedogs, and what are they supposed to do. Others (obviously not dog people) are applauding the new law.

I'm glad we don't fall under that town's jurisdiction. Right now we only have two but we have often had three, and did until my Golden and old Malt died this past summer. Also, in addition to ours, we often have one or two rescue fosters. If a caring foster home has one or two of their own which they often do, they will no longer be able to foster so then what happens to those little waifs in need?

Can you imagine waking up to the news one morning to hear you must get rid of one or more of your beloved fluffs?! The penalty for first-time non-compliance: "...shall be subject to a fine not exceeding $500.00 and/or sentenced to jail for a term not to exceed 80 days." Wow.

I feel so sorry for so many of these people and for their dogs. What in the world are they going to do? If a person rents a home they could more easily move, but if they own their home they would be in quite a bind. I hope this new law won't become a trend in many other communities.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

That's awful!! Mind me asking where this is so I'm sure to NEVER move there?


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Sorry, meant to mention that. Advance, MO

Here's a copy of the article that was in yesterday's newspaper:

ADVANCE, Mo. -- A major point of business at the Monday night meeting of the Advance Board of Aldermen involved the increased number of nuisance complaints concerning dogs. After attempting to deal with the problem for several years, aldermen felt they had no choice but to enact an ordinance restricting the number of dogs allowed in the city. 

According to City Attorney Don Rhodes, the City is not required to "grandfather in" any dog ownership situation. 
"We hate to have to do this, but we have no choice," said one alderman. "The situation is getting out of hand." 
One owner of several large dogs is scheduled to appear in court, because of numerous unresolved complaints, and the owner of a kennel has received complaints from neighbors for a number of years. 
The ordinance reads as follows: 
WHEREAS, there have been numerous complaints by the residents of Advance, Missouri, about barking dogs, 
THEREFORE, BE IT ORDAINED BY THE BOARD OF ALDERMEN OF THE CITY OF ADVANCE, MISSOURI, AS FOLLOWS: 
1. No person, persons, resident, family, family, household, firm, company, corporation, or limited liability company shall keep, house, enclose or have more than two dogs (canines) in one household, lawn, yard, pen or enclosure at the same location. 
2. There shall be no commercial dog kennel operated within the corporate limits of the City of Advance, Missouri. 
3. Violators of Section 1, above, shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and, if found guilty or enter a plea of guilty, shall be subject to a fine not exceeding $500.00 and/or sentenced to jail for a term not to exceed 80 days. 
This bill was introduced by an alderman from Ward I, City of Advance, Missouri, on the 18th day of March, 2013. 
Aldermen voted unanimously in support of the measure.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

It'd be a cold day you know where if they tried taking my dog.


----------



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

I agree...they would have a hard time taking my dogs...I think I would move...no I am serious. It won't be a problem for me..my husband only likes one at a time


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

The complaints referenced in the above article were about neighbor's barking dogs, not something like a commercial operation of any kind.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

There is no way I would give up my 4-legged family members either but what are people supposed to do who own their homes, who can't just pick up and leave this week? Repeated $500 fines could get expensive fast and jail doesn't sound like a good alternative either.

One of my fears is some less than stellar dog owners will just take their dogs out into the country - in my neighborhood - and dump them. That happens all the time, all the time, all the time here as it is; we don't need to be giving some of these people an excuse to dump their animals like yesterday's garbage. I expect this new law will bring a new foster or two into my home in the near future.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I'd say "How do you know I have more than 2???" If they're all white fluffs, how do you know the difference??? Get a search warrant...and when you do, they'll be at a friends house


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That's crazy! Has the law passed! People need to start a petition against that!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

That is crazy, so the city doesn't have a shelter or rescue, or a vet that boards animals, sounds like even those are not allowed.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*If I had more than two, they had better bring a SWAT team and the Army with them to take one of them...because it would not happen!!*
*How can they even do that? I can understand if people aren't taking care of their animals, running loose, not feeding them, abusing them, etc. But if you take good care of your animals and they are leashed and well behaved, who's business is it how many you have?*

*I mean, I have three cats (besides having Mia) that I have had for almost 9 years. Until recently my next door neighbor didn't even know I had cats. Whenever she came over, they hid and I make sure my house DOES NOT smell. The only reason she suddenly knew we had them was because she saw one in the window awhile back and thought it was just a ceramic figure until it moved. LOL.... But my point is, my cats are contained at all times...haven't touch grass since I got them...so who's business is it what I have... I don't see how they can just say "give up the extras"...sad, really sad!!*


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

sherry said:


> That's crazy! Has the law passed! People need to start a petition against that!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
Yup. The problem is there are non-dog people who support it. That's how it came into being. And it passed unanimously.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> That is crazy, so the city doesn't have a shelter or rescue, or a vet that boards animals, sounds like even those are not allowed.


The nearest vet was over a half-hour away from this town until just a few months ago when a (much needed) vet opened a new clinic there. However, I think his clinic is on the highway just outside the city limits so he should be ok. And no, the city does not have a shelter (not unusual around here) or a boarding kennel.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

How would they even know if you didn't give up your dogs. I can't imagine they could come bursting into your house to check. I would move to the ends of the earth to stop someone from trying to take Pipper away.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

That is insane! Instead of fining the people who have nuisance dogs, they pass a ridiculous ordinance. It only takes one dog tied up outside all day to drive the whole neighborhood crazy.

Most towns do have an ordinance that says you may not keep more than four dogs, but I have never heard of anyone being charged for having more than four.

Personally, I probably would never have set up a household in such a place. But, if for some reason, I *had* to live there, I would not comply with the law. I probably wouldn't get caught either. I doubt they will go out of their way to enforce this ordinance, unless it is to actually stop nuisance dog owners.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Sad so very very sad.*
*Nickee* I Just feel so bad th hear this. What a shame**


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Most of the suburbs around here have a 3 dog limit. 2 seems a bit unreasonable.


----------



## Hrossen11 (Jan 29, 2013)

Two dogs can bark as much as four. I watched my parents and sisters dogs while they were on vacation and the barking was the same with five dogs. mostly just my loud lab, the rest were quiet. Two labs can be louder than three or four other dogs.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It is unfortunate. Not sure it is the case here, but some cities impose a limit to target BYBs. By definition 99% of the time a litter of puppies would be over the 2 dog limit.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

That's bad, I would move before getting rid of my fluff.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Boy I don't know what's been happening to Missouri, but I think the whole state's gone over to the dark side...


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Well, the heat and humidity and tornadoes of summer here sure feel like you know where too!


----------

